# Roll call for RC Hobbies Plus Sat Night Racing



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wanted to see who was coming Sat night for racing this week we had a few vta cars, f1 cars , buggies converted carpet , and legend cars racing every sat at 6 both oval and road course and dont forget our new years bash trophy race new years day for more info post questions here or call the RC Hobbies Plus in Lafayette IN


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Some practice from this past Saturday. I'll have another video later today.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

The buggy turned out to be a wedge that I seemed to go over and end up on my lid.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

come on who has that burning sensation to race this weekend


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll have two for VTA


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

ill be there for vta


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

where are all the lafayette guys


----------



## mkiiracer (Jan 11, 2007)

legends and 18th scale tc for oval or roadcource if i have to.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been thinking about getting a 18th scale tc from "santa" a.k.a me. I'd be interested to see how yours handles.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing tonight 6pm sign up at 5pm.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

mkiiracer said:


> legends and 18th scale tc for oval or roadcource if i have to.


After seeing the headach the vendetta caused, I think I might ask santa for something else. Nice meeting you.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Saturday roll call. I'm in for VTA and I'll bring along the buggy and 1/18th scale buggy for fun. There were a couple of guys practicing MLM today at the track. They said they would be back this saturday to race. Two other guys I talked to said they were bringing their buggies this saturda.
Sign up by 5 Racing at 6.


----------

